# New ebook reader from Barnes & Noble, to compete with Kindle



## David (Oct 21, 2009)

It looks like Barnes & Noble have come up with their own ebook reader, the "Nook", designed to compete with Amazon's Kindle. Since the Kindle just went international, I had been thinking about buying one, but now I'm not so sure. The Nook boasts great features like being able to lend books for up to a fortnight.

Wire.com has an article here.

The official website is here.

*Edit:* According to the official website, thousands of free ebooks will be available, including Pride & Prejudice. Maybe we will see old Public Domain reformed works on this list?


----------



## D. Paul (Oct 21, 2009)

Just saw it and you beat me to the post
Personally, I just can't bring myself to spend the $ on neither Kindle nor Nook.

Still, they're cool!


----------



## baron (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi David,
Seems nice, preorder price $259.00. My wife wants me to purchase it do to having no room for books any more. She says look it holds 1,500 books and look at our house with a 1,000 books. 

Will they have old Public Domain reformed works on this list? 

If so I might purchase one.


----------



## TrueConvert (Oct 21, 2009)

I like it a lot. The only problem for me is that I have the Kindle app on my iPhone, and have purchased a number of excellent works. They wont transfer, so likely I'd end up repurchasing a number of books; I like the size of it far more than my iPhone for reading complete books, though, and that alone may cause me to shell out the $259.........


----------



## dr_parsley (Oct 21, 2009)

Being able to lend books is a step in the right direction, but still way short of the mark. I can't imagine buying a book that I a) couldn't later give away and b) might have to rebuy when the gadget becomes obsolete - talk about throwing money away!

Having said that I am considering buying some kind of reader, but for drm-free material. I like the stuff the AGES Library - Christian Bible Studies, Commentaries, Reference, Sermons, and more produces (I see there's a new John Bunyan collection that I'd love to have). It's somehow not very adequate to sit in the garden and read a pdf on a laptop or a netbook or a cell phone!


----------

